# The 'Relationship Status' Minefield



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 26, 2010)

On sites such as Facebook &amp; Myspace there is that seemingly innocent little section about your relationship status. Are you in one? Are you single? Is it complicated? Do you think it's even important to share that information?

Some people go into hysterics if their SO doesn't acknowledge their relationship on their profile. Some people simply hide this part of their profile as they think it's too much hassle (the whole facebook thing).

Where do you stand on it?

Would you insist your SO changed theirs to tell everyone that 'hey, I've got a gf/bf'? What if they inexplicably changed it from 'in a relationship' to 'single'? Would it bother you?

Let the discussion begin


----------



## Lucy (May 26, 2010)

umm.. yeah it would bother me if he changed it to single. there's obviously something wrong there, he's advertising himself a bit. i'm not super concerned as long he doesn't list himself as single. for a while when we were dating he just hid his relationship status all together. and then after a couple of months i think i "relationship requested" him lol.

i'm very possessive and jealous, so i like that it says in a relationship with me on the side of his profile. i'd be ok with in a relationship though, or hidden.


----------



## Darla (May 26, 2010)

Since these social networking sites can be seen by anyone and their brother I don't see why someone would share that information. Unless you're advertising that you are looking for a date why tell anyone?


----------



## internetchick (May 26, 2010)

My husband hates social networking sites (he has never had a MySpace for Facebook account), so I don't know how I would feel. I don't think I would care though. Neither one of us even wears a wedding ring, so things like that don't matter to me.

I would be upset it my SO changed his status from in a relationship to single. That is a very conscious message to send.


----------



## Ricci (May 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since these social networking sites can be seen by anyone and their brother I don't see why someone would share that information. Unless you're advertising that you are looking for a date why tell anyone? Because everyone is different , and dont mind sharing that info


----------



## emily_3383 (May 26, 2010)

My bf and I both have that info private and we have it as SINGLE and only because it notifies people of that when its changed and its no ones business.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 26, 2010)

My bf and I created drama with this. We were in a long distance relationship for a few months, none of my friends had met him, and none of his friends met me. It was just really nice that we were in our own little world together, building our relationship without any pressure from the outside. Plus we didn't want to cause unnecessary drama if we couldn't make it work.

When we made the decision that I would move in with him several months down the road, we decided to announce our relationship to our friends and change our facebook status. It sparked an epic ton of questions, mostly from my friends and I was really glad we didn't announce it until we were serious.


----------



## Adrienne (May 26, 2010)

I only have a myspace and facebook account bc I like to catch up on the pictures of my friends sometimes. Other than that, I could care less about it. My facebook doesn't even have anything but my name and some friends I know, not one picture of mine is posted, not my profile, likes/dislikes and half the time I get lost on where to click to logout.

Having said that, the whole point of these sites are to socialize online. The status you display makes a difference. If someone wants to search someone to date in their area, whether it pulls you up or not (depending on your settings) can depend on your status. Hence the reason I don't care for it. I'm married, I hardly have time for my friends irl so why do I need to socialize online? I feel there's too much emphasis on social networks.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When we made the decision that I would move in with him several months down the road, we decided to announce our relationship to our friends and change our facebook status. It sparked an epic ton of questions, mostly from my friends and I was really glad we didn't announce it until we were serious. Yeah thats why i never changed it. lol


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif On sites such as Facebook &amp; Myspace there is that seemingly innocent little section about your relationship status. Are you in one? Are you single? Is it complicated? Do you think it's even important to share that information?
Some people go into hysterics if their SO doesn't acknowledge their relationship on their profile. Some people simply hide this part of their profile as they think it's too much hassle (the whole facebook thing).

Where do you stand on it?

Would you insist your SO changed theirs to tell everyone that 'hey, I've got a gf/bf'? What if they inexplicably changed it from 'in a relationship' to 'single'? Would it bother you?

Let the discussion begin





I think it depends on the relationship and what you decided on. That being said my ex had several times randomly changed his status from in a relationship to single. He would claim it was just to see if i would even notice but it really hurt a lot. He also on several occasions removed me from his friends list.

Even though it is just a silly online site it does hurt. He wouldnt of told people he was single if i was standing right there, so why should he be putting that message out there just because it is a diffrent format


----------



## HisBunny (May 26, 2010)

yeah it would make me upset if my SO didnt change it. i remember when we did have a myspace i told him about it and he changed and got it fix but to save our selfs drama we both deleted our myspace.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 26, 2010)

I belong to a few sites that are not typical "social networking" ones.

I am asked to check whether I am single, attaches, etc.

Personally, I don't think its anyone business unless I want to mention it specifically.

My steady saw my selection of single and asked me why I didn't say attached - this led to more questions.

Now why don't the questions ask about kids? I love talking about my son!


----------



## xjackie83 (May 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I belong to a few sites that are not typical "social networking" ones.I am asked to check whether I am single, attaches, etc.

Personally, I don't think its anyone business unless I want to mention it specifically.

My steady saw my selection of single and asked me why I didn't say attached - this led to more questions.

Now why don't the questions ask about kids? I love talking about my son!

I'm pretty sure myspace let you put in a status about your kids, but it's been 2-3 years since i've used it. Facebook doesn't have this option though! Weird.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm pretty sure myspace let you put in a status about your kids, but it's been 2-3 years since i've used it. Facebook doesn't have this option though! Weird. Yes it does, it's with relationship status and parents &amp; siblings.


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 28, 2010)

I think it's disrespectful to who ever I'm committed to if I have single on my profile. However if we're just dating, or if it's "complicated" I just keep single up there. I also couldn't care less if his says single. If we get married and his profile still says single then I"ll have an issue. But ultimately unless there's a ring on my finger... I dont care. If he wants to be with someone other than me then let him. And if I can't trust him to not cheat then why am I with him?


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 28, 2010)

I would never be with a guy who had a face or myspace whatever I just would Never so just having one would be a No no for me!!!


----------



## shayy (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't do myspace. But both me and my bf have a facebook, and I personally don't care to let everyone see I am with him! I LOVE my relationship, and I am so proud to be his girl that I want people to see we are together and know how much we mean to each other. Not that have a dumb facebook relationship status makes or breaks my relationship, but its just a fun little bonus.

I'm the kinda girl who likes to show off my boyfriend haha. Sound weird? I kind of am..



ha no but I think my boy is drop dead sexy! And I know other girls think so too, so I flaunt it! Whether its on fbook or at WalMart! (Now don't get me wrong... I'm not a PDA person.) Anyway, this is getting off subject, so my answer is:

Do I think it's important to display that info? No. But like I said, it's fun!

Am I the kind of girl who will make him change his status to In A Relationship? If we have been together, exclusively, for 6 months or so, I think it would be respectful so you aren't sending out the message that its not serious.

And finally, would I be mad if he changed his status from In A Relationship to Single? Hell yes I would be. haha


----------



## mahreez (Sep 23, 2010)

It would hurt me if my SO would switch our relationship status without at least letting me know about it. It might "just" be online, but all our common friends and relatives would get to read about it. If he's not proud of announcing to everyone that he's seeing me, then I don't see the point of being together in the first place.


----------



## cloudycandyx (Dec 28, 2010)

My boyfriend isn't big on social networking sites, so I've never run into that problem. If he listed himself as single, though, I'd be bothered; we're a serious couple and we've been together for a long time, so there would be no reason for him to lie about it. We're both very proud of each other and never hide the fact that we're together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For my own situation, I like the relationship status option. It keeps other boys from making a move on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

